# Stella Now Brewed At Lion



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

Did this slip under the radar? I don't seem to remember anything about it on the forum last year. Might try some of the Lidcombe variety when it makes its way up this way and see if it's a total disaster or not. According to Wikipedia the brewing started last month.


----------



## Wimmig (23/5/12)

I thought this has been going on for a while, hence why sellers are currently using direct import stock while the supply chain changes over. I would say the target market will not notice what-so-ever. I'm more interested in the reaction to locally produced corona. Though, again, i don't think the target market will notice...or even care.


----------



## mikec (23/5/12)

Wait, so Hoegaarden, Leffe and Belle-Vue Kriek will be _brewed_ here, or _distributed_ here, by Lion?

Considering what most other "brewed in Australia under license" beers taste like (nothing), this would be a travesty!


----------



## Snowdog (23/5/12)

Nooo....! Not Belle-Vue Kriek !!!


----------



## gap (23/5/12)

I cannot see in the artice where it says the beers are to be brewed here.
It looks more like a distribution agreement.


----------



## Muggus (23/5/12)

Checked the "local" Stella we have in at work. Brewed in NZ!
Oddly enough the "imported" Stella we have is brewed in the UK!?!?



> I'm more interested in the reaction to locally produced corona.


Interesting to note we also seem to have 2 types of Corona in atm, as well.
Both brewed in Mexico, but different distributors, bottle sizes, and price points...the regular 355mL we all know (soon to be distributed to us by Lion), and the "parallel import" variety in 330mL bottles imported by another mob. 
Interestingly enough, hard core Corona drinkers can tell the difference, and can't stand the "imported" stuff.


Gah...I had the Lion rep in yesterday...should have quized him about it!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/12)

This is a wash up of SABMiller taking over Fosters - the 2 beer giants aren't going to share beers, are they? So the agreements with Fosters fall through (as SABMiller won't be allowed to brew InBev beers), and the BUL reverts to the owner of the licence.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

gap said:


> I cannot see in the artice where it says the beers are to be brewed here.
> It looks more like a distribution agreement.



When Stella first appeared in the Australian market about 12 years ago it was being brewed in NZ, then Fosters got the gig to brew it here. Maybe it wasn't making enough money for them and they've given the brand over to Lion. So yes perhaps they don't see a benefit in actually making it here whilst Lion have facilities in NZ. 

Watch out for the ABV. In the UK they recently decided to drop Stella there from 5% to 4% to get it away from the wife beating lager lout skinhead image and I would guess that the current Pom stuff over here is the runout of the old 5% to clear the decks for the rat piss version. 

Will be _Chez Dan_ this afternoon, will take my magnifiers in my top pocket with me :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (23/5/12)

I recall the old Wife Beater was 5.5%... 

And it would leave a nice lacing on the glass. Never understood how a fine beer became a lagerlout symbol.

EDIT: 5.2%


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

Nick JD said:


> I recall the old Wife Beater was 5.5%...
> 
> And it would leave a nice lacing on the glass. Never understood how a fine beer became a lagerlout symbol.
> 
> EDIT: 5.2%



That started in the UK in the early 1970s when Whitbread started brewing it under licence on tap. In those days a strong session beer such as Brains SA was 4.3% ABV and most regular session beers were around 3.8% - the idea that you could go out and get nicely hammered on a mere five or six pints of Stella (Bass Worthington retaliated by bringing in the now defunct Lamot which was also as potent) was very novel and soon it developed a binge reputation. 

This wasn't helped by Whitbread. Until then lagers had a somewhat girly image and a favourite tipple of the ladies was half a pint of something like 3.2% Harp Lager with a dash of yellow lime. 
The company wanted to attract more male lager drinkers so the advertising slogan for Stella was "Stella's for the Fellas". 

Try getting away with that nowadays (although maybe just - Nutrigrain ads are identically sexist). From there it was an easy transition to lager loutism and wife beating etc.


----------



## yum beer (23/5/12)

It will be interesting to see how this efects the final product,

I have always enjoyed the local brewed Stella, and rate it as one of my fav lagers,

have tried the imported real brewed in Belgium and found it to be bland, boring and watery.


I hope Lion do a decent job of it, will have to keep eyes open for local stuff hitting the shelves.

Woolies are doing specials on a few 'imports' at the moment, maybe their trying to clear old stock to make room for the new stuff.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

Haven't had a Stella for almost 3 years. I didn't get to Dans today but went to a couple of outlets here on the island and they are all the old Fosters version. However they have been reduced to $14 all over the place so clearly a run-out. 

The guys at Liquorland, as usual, went glassy eyed when I started to talk about the Stella "switch" (this man has funny accent please God make him go away) but the lady manager rocked up and knew all about it, and said they still didn't have Lion stock coming through as yet but clearing out the Fosters in prep. 

I'll be passing a Dans at Newstead on Sat, might pop in. 

I bought a six for old times sake, yup not a bad drop - nothing really to complain about compared to many of the "genuine" Euros that LL get in such as Henninger, Furstenburg, Radeburg, Burgeburgeburg whatever :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/12)

First choice @ Newstead?

Actually, speaking of a nearby Dan's (ie. Ascot) - I've noticed that the Ascot Dans can be more expensive than Airport Dans.

For instance, plastic pilsner (if you've been there, you know what I'm talking about) was $4 a 6er dearer at Ascot, than Airport. Ascot eventually reduced their price on this.

Similar story with Macs Hop Rocker (not really, but a great...) Pilsner, about $2 per 6er dearer at Ascot.

Given I live betwixt Germside Singlemumtown, Airport, and Ascot, I tend to gravitate toward the airport - if for no other reason than not fighting for a park.

Goomba


----------



## bigfridge (23/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Will be _Chez Dan_ this afternoon, will take my magnifiers in my top pocket with me




I can just see it now ....


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

Haha

Actually Hamilton at the Hammo Hotel. Thanks for the price update, but I didn't know there was a Dans at the Airport, is it near the DFO? Would be equally feasible as I go down Southern Cross Way to get to work.


----------



## hefevice (23/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Haha
> 
> Actually Hamilton at the Hammo Hotel. Thanks for the price update, but I didn't know there was a Dans at the Airport, is it near the DFO? Would be equally feasible as I go down Southern Cross Way to get to work.



Adjacent, but a separate complex (look for the Woolies supermarket).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Haha
> 
> Actually Hamilton at the Hammo Hotel. Thanks for the price update, but I didn't know there was a Dans at the Airport, is it near the DFO? Would be equally feasible as I go down Southern Cross Way to get to work.



Next door to Woolies, use the same car park.

First roundabout, instead of 2nd (to DFO), will see you there.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

How will you see me there if you don't know when I'll be arriving?


Ahhhh. The Goomba-granted telepathy


 

Looking forward to our meeting :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wimmig (23/5/12)

Muggus said:


> Checked the "local" Stella we have in at work. Brewed in NZ!
> Oddly enough the "imported" Stella we have is brewed in the UK!?!?
> 
> 
> ...



Most imported Stella in Australia (and exported stella for far export markets) is made in the UK. The original, Bel stuff is hardly exported these days. 

There are 2 types of Corona around, as you mentioned 1 being 355ml and 1 being 330ml. I would find it extremely likely Corona be produced in Australia in the near future. I would also find it unlikely the reps, or anybody else would have a clue as to when the change happens. I'd pen it at even odds for 330ml or 355ml local Coronas, and a healthy return on 690ml longnecks.

The other beers, as far as i can tell, are a distro agreement not a production one. I would find it unlikely things like Leffe be made locally.

Though, this would be just per speculation.

:unsure:


----------



## jimmyjack (23/5/12)

Corona will never be produced in Australia and is fully imported. The specialty belgians like Leffe are also fully imported. Stella will be brewed by Lion should be better than Fosters swill. The lack of Corona in the country has opened up a whole slew of parrallel importers sourcing beer from all over while Lion waits for its first boat load.

Jim


----------



## DU99 (23/5/12)

another contract CUB has lost. :super:


----------



## Clutch (23/5/12)

jimmyjack said:


> Corona will never be produced in Australia and is fully imported. The specialty belgians like Leffe are also fully imported. Stella will be brewed by Lion should be better than Fosters swill. The lack of Corona in the country has opened up a whole slew of parrallel importers sourcing beer from all over while Lion waits for its first boat load.
> 
> Jim



Never's a long time dude.
But if we could produce it cheaper than Mexico, I'd be very surprised.


----------



## jimmyjack (23/5/12)

We will never ever be able to produce it cheaper than a Mexican brewery does even with shipping


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/5/12)

DU99 said:


> another contract CUB has lost. :super:



FU

If the business was going to Coopers or a craft brewer, fair enough. But this is just one internationally owned mega vs another and means the job security of a bunch of people (of whom I am one) is just so much less.

So i repeat with conviction

FU


----------



## Wimmig (23/5/12)

From what i've seen in recent years, locally produced Corona is not if, but when. Everything is ready to go, just need to flick the switch. I think the recent shakeups in distro will be one of the final steps.


----------



## WitWonder (23/5/12)

jimmyjack said:


> Corona will never be produced in Australia and is fully imported. The specialty belgians like Leffe are also fully imported. Stella will be brewed by Lion should be better than Fosters swill. The lack of Corona in the country has opened up a whole slew of parrallel importers sourcing beer from all over while Lion waits for its first boat load.
> 
> Jim



Are you sure Jim? I thought there was a BUL Leffe Blonde .. or actually was it Hoegaarden now I think about it? 




Thirsty Boy said:


> FU
> 
> If the business was going to Coopers or a craft brewer, fair enough. But this is just one internationally owned mega vs another and means the job security of a bunch of people (of whom I am one) is just so much less.
> 
> ...



Tend to agree TB. Hopefully you'll be OK. You could always make the switch to making _craft_ beer


----------



## jimmyjack (23/5/12)

Yea i know Lion wont brew Hoeg or Leffe but Thirsty Boy might know if CUB ever brewed these locally. Wimmig At the moment Lion can barely produce the beers they have in their line up. Corona is huge it represents something like 5% of total beer market share? Modelo has something like 12 breweries churning out worldwide Corona consumption. But your right never is rather strong who knows


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/5/12)

Everything I've ever heard about Grupo Modelo says that they will never, ever brew so much as a single drop of corona outside of mexico. They like to keep they money in the country.


----------



## tiprya (23/5/12)

You can lookup Dan's prices on their website by setting your local store - in case anyone else wants to check where the cheapest places are.

Sometimes some stores are matching local specials, but other stores further away aren't.


----------



## Nick JD (23/5/12)

That XXXX Summer stuff is damn close to Corona - heaps of adjunct and isohops with no flavour. Same bottle almost.


----------



## manticle (23/5/12)

DU99 said:


> another contract CUB has lost. :super:



Why?

I don't care if CUB exists and keeps making the beers they are making. It's good to have choice and choices are increasing. If that means beer you don't like is included in the choices, as long as they are not the only choices, then everybody wins.

Some people like CUB. Would you take that choice away from them to exclusively favour your own or can they buy the beer you want at the same time as you being able to buy the one you want?


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Everything I've ever heard about Grupo Modelo says that they will never, ever brew so much as a single drop of corona outside of mexico. They like to keep they money in the country.



Apart from Cocaine and Tequila it's the only dollar-earning export they have. Mexican microwave oven, mexican DVD player, mexican fridge, yeah as if (hang on substitute Australian in the above)


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/5/12)

then again - dont you hideous queenslanders refer to victorian as Mexicans... who knows??

Nah - the other stuff, Hogard, Leffe etc was all imported (from where I never bothered to find out) and distributed by CUB, not made locally. I doubt that will change under Lion, the volumes are just to small. Lion may have an appropriately sized plant... so its possible I guess, but I doubt it.

Corona is an interesting one - if you really want to see the ultimate expression of "MEGA" as it refers to brewing, check out the two biggest corona plants in Mexico... If you combined Abbottsford, Yatala and all of LN's breweries into one, it'd still rattle around inside either of the mexican plants. Just truly massive.


----------



## Phoney (24/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Apart from Cocaine and Tequila it's the only dollar-earning export they have. Mexican microwave oven, mexican DVD player, mexican fridge, yeah as if (hang on substitute Australian in the above)




Actually not so, Mexico is the 2nd biggest electronics manufacturer outside of Asia - after America, & American cars arent made in Detroit anymore. Since NAFTA a whole heaps of other industries have moved south of the border too.


----------



## [email protected] (24/5/12)

The one company missing here is CCA. Coca-cola Amatil has the distribution rights for Corona and Carlsberg from 2013 so they'll obviously be looking to do something with the brands in the future. CCA has voiced intention to get back into beer in a big way when it's eligible and building a new big brewery isn't out of the question from what I've read.

Booz


----------



## bigfridge (24/5/12)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='915837' date='May 24 2012, 07:52 AM']The one company missing here is CCA. Coca-cola Amatil has the distribution rights for Corona and Carlsberg from 2013 so they'll obviously be looking to do something with the brands in the future. CCA has voiced intention to get back into beer in a big way when it's eligible and building a new big brewery isn't out of the question from what I've read.

Booz[/quote]

CC also bought the Fiji brewery from Fosters as part of the Blue Tongue / SAB Miller purchase of Fosters.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> How will you see me there if you don't know when I'll be arriving?
> 
> 
> Ahhhh. The Goomba-granted telepathy
> ...



More alluding to the fact that I'm there with a fair amount of frequency! :lol: 

Never buy beer in cartons (I get bored by the end), not that frequently in 6ers, mostly as singles or multiple different singles.


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/12)

I won an "incentive" type comp at work last year and got a $100 Coles Myer gift card and arrived home with 4 slabs of Henninger "Look what I won at work, dear"  I might grab a carton of Bulimba Gold Top while it's still around, saw some in Dans last week, and trot some out now and again for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/5/12)

Henninger = disincentive. 

I actually don't mind the Brisbane Bitter - certainly has more body and less isohop taste than most commercial offerings.

And at $9.90 per sixer, it isn't bad.

I'm liking the plastic pils at Dan's for $9.90 per sixer for cheap booze.

Otherwise, I just go dry until I can afford/brew something good.


----------



## Nick JD (24/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I actually don't mind the Brisbane Bitter - certainly has more body and less isohop taste than most commercial offerings.



I had a Brisbane Bitter inbetween one of my Saisons, and one of my XXXX Ales. It was a difficult time in my life - especially with the proud owner of the box scrutinising my face.

Tasted like VB. Horrendously so.

Best cheap beer I've had in ages was a six pack of Stienlager for $5.99 at a corner store in Honolulu. That stuff is underrated if you're a lover of euro lagers.


----------

